# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Warcraft - Interbellum Rolls

## MrAbdiel

Raptor Group 1 is hit by Death and Decay.

Raptor 1 (1d20+6)[*24*]
Raptor 2 (1d20+6)[*25*]
Raptor 3 (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Two raptors dodge 'half' the effect, one cops the full brunt.

Raptor 1 (1d20+3)[*22*] DC 14
Raptor 1 (1d20+3)[*21*] DC 14
Raptor 1 (1d20+3)[*8*] DC 18

----------


## MrAbdiel

Two more rolls vs DC 18, as two raptors from group 3 pass their dead friend.
(1d20+3)[*18*]
(1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+3)[*18*] vs dc 19.  Corruption vs raptor!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pack leader raptor grabbed, and resisting with dodge.

(1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

A raptor gets arcane missiled!

(1d20+3)[*14*] vs DC 19

----------


## MrAbdiel

One medic assist the other!

(1d20+3)[*11*] vs DC 10 to assist.

(1d20+3)[*20*] vs DC 16 to hit, with the help.


Brother Bright prays to activate power word shield.

(1d20+5)[*9*] vs DC 10 to succeed.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Raptor is hit, rolling toughness.

(1d20+3)[*12*] vs DC 18.

----------


## MrAbdiel

4 Minion raptors make their initial save against Death and Decay.  Previously I used dodge, but I think fort is most appropriate for the spell.

(1d20+7)[*18*] vs DC 13
(1d20+3)[*20*] vs DC 13
(1d20+7)[*23*] vs DC 13
(1d20+7)[*18*] vs DC 13
(1d20+7)[*12*] vs DC 13

Two pack leaders, the same

(1d20+7)[*10*] vs DC 13
(1d20+7)[*21*] vs DC 13

----------


## MrAbdiel

Screwed up the modifier on one of them but he aced it anyway, so 3 minions and 1 pack leader hit with a rank 1 effect, 1 minion 1 pack leader hit with the full rank 3.

(1d20+3)[*22*] vs DC 16
(1d20+3)[*19*] vs DC 16
(1d20+3)[*14*] vs DC 16

(1d20+3)[*10*] vs DC 16


and

(1d20+3)[*15*] vs DC 18

(1d20+3)[*20*] vs DC 18

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woops, one of those minions was already blasted by Isaera.  On a 4+, it was one of those that just passed its save against D&D.

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d6)[*3*] 4+ for 2 minions remaining, 3- for 3.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Group 4 attacks Mor'Lag!  Mor'Lag's parry is 13, but Jakk'ari's deflect on her is 18!

(1d20+4)[*14*]
(1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Minion raptor is deflected!  It 'claws' itself, as per Jakk'ari's fighting of +1.

(1d20+1)[*16*]

Potential toughness roll

(1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Zachary's target raptor's toughness roll:

(1d20+3)[*6*] DC19

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oscar assists other-Oscar: (1d20+3)[*17*] vs DC10
Oscar attacks: (1d20+3)[*23*] vs DC16

Potential toughness roll: (1d20+3)[*10*]


And while I'm here, toughness roll for Mor'Lag's raptor: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

One medic assist the other!

(1d20+3)[11] vs DC 10 to assist.

(1d20+3)[20] vs DC 16 to hit, with the help.


Brother Bright prays to activate power word shield.

(1d20+5)[*24*] DC 10.

Two more drivers , relieved of their defensive needs, move up to throw spears at the pack raptor not being strangled:

(1d20+3)[*10*] Assist DC 10
(1d20+3)[*6*] Assist DC 16

----------


## MrAbdiel

Stuffed up the medic rolls.

One medic assist the other!

(1d20+3)[*11*] vs DC 10 to assist.

(1d20+3)[*4*] vs DC 16 to hit, with the help.

----------


## MrAbdiel

One last round of Death and Decay, presuming Marion wants it: 

Minions:

(1d20+7)[*21*] DC 17 Fort
(1d20+3)[*11*] DC 13 If failed, 11 if succeeded.

(1d20+7)[*13*] DC 17 Fort
(1d20+3)[*13*] DC 13 If failed, 11 if succeeded.

Leaders, injured one first:

(1d20+7)[*15*] DC 17 Fort
(1d20+2)[*22*] DC 13 If failed, 11 if succeeded.

(1d20+7)[*23*] DC 17 Fort
(1d20+3)[*10*] DC 13 If failed, 11 if succeeded.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's a little irrelevant now, but for the purpose of cool scars for Mor'Lag, toughness check for her against raptor crit:

(1d20+5)[*15*] vs DC 24

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Experiment* - (1d81)[*25*]

For no reason at all.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hijacking my own thread for a roll for Ballad of Echo Company, on the Disasterous Events table for Naphto Beach.  1d10, higher is better.  (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Forgot to roll land mines for Ordo, Spade and Jukebox.

Ordo:
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*95*]
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*58*]
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*67*]

Spade:
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*99*]
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*79*]
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*8*]

Jukebox:
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*77*]
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*87*]
*Not a 1* - (1d100)[*39*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

_Grabenkämpfer_

Wisdom saves from Sanctuary!  Needs 15.

(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d20+2)[*7*]
(1d20+2)[*12*]
(1d20+2)[*11*]
(1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+2)[*15*] For the spellcaster targeting Bruce

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+7)[*18*] Mor'Lag Perception.  +2 Circumstance bonus for being an Ogre.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just realized her expertise magic is 1 higher, and with a +1 stat bonus levels out to 20.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ordo- (1d100)[*85*]
Jukebox- (1d100)[*86*]
Spade- (1d100)[*85*]

Calamitous Event - (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wisdom Save for poor Pvt Gamble, at the end of his Turn: (1d20)[*6*] plus his modifier I'll look up

----------


## MrAbdiel

Target of Calamity- (1d9)[*5*]

Save against OHara's sacred flame - (1d20)[*10*]

Spade's Grenade - 

(1d20+2)[*3*]
(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*3*]
(1d20+2)[*5*]

(3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*10*]

Ordo's Grenade - 

(1d20+2)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+2)[*9*]
(1d20+2)[*9*]

(3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gust of Wind Concentration Spade's Grenade - (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wisdom saves to shoot at Gamble!

(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*12*]
(1d20+2)[*22*]
(1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d20+2)[*14*]
(1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and a retroactive advantage on Gamble's Wisdom save, because of Owl's Wisdom: (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

2d8 Sacred Flame! (2d8)[*2*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Calamitous event: (1d10)[*8*]
Potential target: [roll] 1d9[/roll]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Calamitous Event roll (1d10)[*9*]
Potential target roll *PC* - (1d14)[*11*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Perception for the AA gunners.  They'll need a 20 to become alert to goings on, at this point.

(1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Mine rolls.

Lt
(1d100)[*7*]
(1d100)[*28*]
(1d100)[*73*]
(1d100)[*58*]

Ohara
(1d100)[*2*]
(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*56*]
(1d100)[*9*]

Jukebox
(1d100)[*94*]

Ordo
(1d100)[*11*]
(1d100)[*60*]

Spade
(1d100)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hapless ogre Initiative (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Infernal3 Power Attacks Hapless Orge, * vs13* - (1d20+5)[*22*];
Hapless Ogre Toughness *vs23* - (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*vs17* - (1d20+2)[*20*] for felix to hit
*vs17* - (1d20+7)[*24*] for the infernal to shrug it off.

*vs13* - (1d20+2)[*3*] for the fel immolation to hit
*vs17* - (1d20+8)[*18*] for felix to shrug it off.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Infernal1 Power Attacks Felix, vs 13 - *vs13* - (1d20+5)[*16*]
Felix Toughness vs23 - *vs23* - (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hapless Ogre's Deception Set-up (1d20+10)[*29*]
Infernal3's Insight/Deception (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Zachary takes a wild snapshot at Infernal 1, *vs18* - (1d20+5)[*24*]
Infernal toughness *vs18* - (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Affliction roll!

*vs17* - (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*vs16* - (1d20+7)[*22*] Toughness

----------


## MrAbdiel

Toughness Vs Arcane Missiles!

*vs19* - (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Tablesmasher Power Attacks Brokenhorn
Brokenhorn is going to actively parry.

(1d20+5)[*21*] to hit a (1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d20+5)[*15*] toughness vs 23

----------


## MrAbdiel

Initiative for NPC's on the clifftop: (1d20+2)[*3*]

Ssassten's Sstealth (1d20+7)[*26*]
Ssassten's Sshot (1d20+5)[*22*]
Ssassten's Sdamage (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Save or be frightened, for one poor Vult schmoe: (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Headshot gets hit by the second pass of Marion's Shadow and Flame!

Toughness at a -1 penalty from previous wound: (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Felix attacks Headshot!  *dc17* - (d20+3)[*14*]
Potential to damage, Headshot's Toughness -2 *dc18* - (d20+5)[*9*]

Felflame reprisal *vs13* - (d20+2)[*5*]
Felix Toughness *vs17* - (d20+8)[*12*]

DC 15 athletics for Felix to move faster (d20+6)[*18*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Brokenhorn punch!

*vs17* - (d20+3)[*12*]
Toughness *vs20* - (d20+7)[*20*]

Felflame reprisal

*vs13* - (d20+2)[*4*]
*vs17* - (d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Curbstomp to smash palisade.  Chooses to roll, power attack.

*vs10* - (d20+5)[*9*].  If it's a hit, it's a crit.  Wooden palisade is, I'm gonna say, six inches of wood, so 9 Toughness. 

*ToughnessVsDc28* - (1d20+9)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Infernals rolling their, I'm going to say, dodge defense.  They'll take a -5 penalty to this, because this isn't the kind of thing I can justify as "dodging just enough to avoid the weakspots"; this is actual finesse required to slog through mud without being bogged down.

Headshot *vs13* - (d20+2)[*3*]

Tablesmasher *vs13* - (d20+2)[*22*]

Curbstomp *vs13* - (d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Perception for the AA gunners.  Now it's been blazing gunfire in the bunker for 10+ seconds, the DC is going to drop dramatically - they need a 12 to get sus, and a 17 to immediately clock their neighbours are under attack.

(1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Acid saves! *vs14* - (1d20+2)[*18*]; *vs14* - (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ssassten's bumrush: (1d20+6)[*11*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Calamitous Event roll (1d10)[*2*]

Victim (1d14)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Testing to see if Catchell keeps his nerve and holds fire.  *vs10* - (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*13*] or (1d20+4)[*16*].  Damage (1d10+2)[*7*] plus (1d6)[*2*] Sneak attack.

----------


## MrAbdiel

_Tablesmasher_ Resistance to _Banishing Blow!_

Rank effect of the summon is 4. This first Banishing Blow was a Power Attack, so Mor'Lag's effective power rank for the opposed roll is 6.  Mor'Lag needs to beat the Summon Rank roll.

*Banishing Blow* - (1d20+6)[*18*]
*Summon Integrity* - (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Impaired Movement Rolls!

Headshot *vs13* - (1d20+2)[*20*]
Tablesmasher *vs13* - (1d20+2)[*21*]
Curbstomp *vs13* - (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Headshot VsTaunt *vs14* - (1d20+7)[*18*]
Tablesmasher VsTaunt *vs14* - (1d20+7)[*23*]
Curbstomp VsTaunt *vs14* - (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

^I shouldn't have been rolling those at +7.  I'm so used to rolling their physical resistances at this point I forgot to consider what kind of Will resistance they'd have.  They're not overly vulnerable to it, but they're slave-soldier summon demons, so it can't be particularly high.  I'm going to call it a +1.  I'm going to reroll those resistances.

Headshot VsTaunt *vs14* - (1d20+1)[*15*]
TableSmasherVsTaunt *vs14* - (1d20+1)[*15*]
Curbstomp VsTaunt *vs14* - (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*tablesmasher power attack* - (1d20+5)[*7*]  Tablesmasher SMASH!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Headshot Got Icebolted!

Toughness *vs17* - (1d20+5)[*11*]
Fortitude *vs17* - (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*FelixDeception* - (1d20+5)[*6*]
*HeadshotInsight* - (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Tablesmasher *vs14* - (1d20+1)[*3*]
Headshot *vs14* - (1d20+1)[*2*]
Curbstomp *vs14* - (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Brokenhorn (1d20+10)[*15*]
Infernal (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Zac's shot *vs17* - (1d20+10)[*19*]
Toughness Save *vs18* - (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*vs10* - (1d20+5)[*25*] Power attack
*vs23* - (1d20+8)[*17*] Toughness

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*22*] for Tablesmasher.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*vs19* - (1d20+3)[*17*] headshot toughness!

----------


## MrAbdiel

*vs17* - (1d20+7)[*11*] to recover from movement impaired frostiness!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Felix folly redux (1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

DC 24 toughness

(1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+5)[*10*] vs 17.

(1d20+1)[*13*] vs 18.

Zac attack!

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*10*] for Varghast's active defense.

(1d20+5)[*20*] Power attack on Varghast from Curbstomp

(1d20+8)[*16*] vs 23.

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*21*] for curbstomp vs (1d20+6)[*23*] for MorLag

(1d20)[*18*] toughness vs 21 for headshot

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+3)[*13*] Felix

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+3)[*10*] Brokenhorn

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20-1)[*3*] vs 19 for lightning

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*10*] or (1d20+4)[*17*]

(1d10+2)[*5*] and (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Perception for the gunners, with advantage because they're receiving fire.

(1d20+4)[*23*] or (1d20+4)[*11*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

(5d10)[*27*] Weasel damage.  Save or take the lot, for the 4 Vulters.

*vs15* - (1d20+2)[*13*] for the blond human
*vs15* - (1d20+4)[*17*] for the goliath gunner
*vs15* - (1d20+2)[*3*] for the spotter dwarfess
*vs15* - (1d20+3)[*9*] for the Oberleutnant

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bad guys initiaitive! (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*** Echo Company ***

Roll to see if the troll and goliath woman are deafened:

(1d20+0)[*17*] Goliath
(1d20+0)[*5*] Troll

----------


## MrAbdiel

Secret rolls for secrets:

(1d20+2)[*19*]
(1d20+2)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Spotter and flamegunner trying to spy K'ral - flamegunner assisting.  Need to beat K'ral's last stealth, which was 23!

(1d20+5)[*16*] or (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Catchell: (1d20+4)[*7*], (1d8+2)[*7*] damage and (1d6)[*2*] sneak.

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*13*] Oops, forgot the advantage roll!

----------


## MrAbdiel

calamity check: 1d10.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It would help if I actually rolled.  (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Saves vs Grenade

(1d20+2)[*9*]
(1d20+2)[*17*]
(1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Damage on that grenade (6d6)[*27*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Grenade Dex Save! (1d20+4)[*6*]
Acrobatics if successful! (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Catchell (1d20+4)[*19*] , (1d8+2)[*7*] plus (1d6)[*1*] Sneak!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fear check on the spotter in the truck, DC 15.  If he passes, he's going to get the truck under control.  If not, he's going to duck and cover helplessly.

(1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

He passed!  And now for, I'm going to say, an Int check to get the driver's dead foot of the pedal.  A mere DC 8.  (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+2)[*15*] to die of acid, or not to die of acid - that is the question.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm not a fan of retrospect, but I think I'll impose disadvantage on a dex save like that because he's hiding behind narrow cover and his movement is restricted - he's more worried about bullets than acid right now.

(1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Catchell Fear: (1d20+0)[*14*]
Ssassten Fear: (1d20+0)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Save vs more faerie fire! (1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*16*] (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*9*] ^Advantage for the above roll, which is Jukebox's shot.

(1d20+4)[*17*] or (1d20+4)[*13*], Ordo's shot.  Damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pvt. Gamble's attacks on the troll!

Reckless - (1d20+7)[*11*] or (1d20+7)[*17*] , for (1d10+6)[*11*] damage.

Regular - (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d10+6)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Firebolt from the LT (1d10+8)[*15*] for (2d10)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Troll to throw Gamble! 

Troll: (1d20+4)[*5*]

Gamble: (1d20+4)[*22*] or (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ordo attacks!  (1d20+4)[*18*] or (1d20+4)[*8*] for (1d8+2)[*10*]
(1d20+4)[*18*] or (1d20+4)[*10*] for (1d8+2)[*9*]

Jukebox attacks!  (1d20+4)[*6*] or (1d20+4)[*12*] for (1d8+2)[*8*]

O'Hara sacred flame! Enemy save (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Invisible slams! (1d20+6)[*19*] for (2d6+3)[*14*]
(1d20+6)[*21*] for (2d6+3)[*9*]

Both on the BLOODY CONSTRUCT

----------


## MrAbdiel

K'ral snipes the last crew member!

(1d20+2)[*14*] or (1d20+2)[*18*] or (1d20+2)[*14*].
Damage: (1d8+14)[*19*] and (3d6)[*12*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Courage roll for Catchell, and Ssassten!

(1d20+2)[*7*] Catchell
(1d20+2)[*8*] Ssassten

----------


## MrAbdiel

Damage from Doc's grenade: (6d6)[*16*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Catchell's attack, afraid:

(1d20+4)[*18*] or (1d20+4)[*10*] .  It's gonna miss.

And a random target for the dragon's wrath. 1-4 is a PC, 5-6 is an NPC.  (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ginger's grenade! (6d6)[*17*].

And a d10 for the fate of the flammenwagon: (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dragon perception: (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lightning breath: (12d10)[*68*].  Yowza.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Jukeboxc* - (1d20+5)[*18*] (1d8+2)[*4*]
*Ordo* - (1d20+5)[*14*] (1d8+2)[*4*] (1d8)[*2*]

*SaveVsOhara* - (1d20+4)[*17*] (2d8)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*AdvRollForGamble* - (1d20+4)[*8*]
*TROLLstrength* - (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Troll Attacks!

(1d20+7)[*26*] *BITE* - (1d6+4)[*9*]
(1d20+7)[*24*] *CLAW* - (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Flammenwagon Randomization (1d10)[*10*]
Dragon Breath recharge (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dragon Perception against Wolf's Stealth (1d20+12)[*20*]

Firebolt attack for the LT (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*BITE* - (1d20+12)[*15*] (2d10+4)[*18*] and (1d10)[*7*]
*CLAW* - (1d20+12)[*26*] (2d6+4)[*9*] and (1d10)[*5*]
*CLAW* - (1d20+12)[*16*] (2d6+4)[*16*] and (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Reflex saves with disadvantage, since the familiar is invisible.

(1d20+2)[*13*] OR (1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*4*] OR (1d20+2)[*11*]
(1d20+2)[*8*] OR (1d20+2)[*8*]
(1d20+2)[*17*] OR (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d8)[*6*] (1d8)[*6*] (1d8)[*5*] (1d8)[*7*] (1d8)[*2*] (1d8)[*8*] target selection.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pinning D20's for Jukebox, and Catchell.

(1d20)[*13*], (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and their saves vs the gas!  (1d20)[*19*], (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

K'ral shot against the guy pinning him: (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

And ginger's bonus shot, for that matter: (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(2d8+4)[*11*] rolling for K'RAL's snapshot damage

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ordo's shot (1d20+6)[*7*]
LT's shot (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Acolyte 1 (1d20+3)[*13*]
Acolyte 2 (1d20+3)[*5*]
Kreigshielder (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(8d6)[*24*] that's a spicy meataball

----------


## MrAbdiel

Concentration (1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and one more: (1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*14*] Gamble's attack of opportunity!

----------


## MrAbdiel

That'll be (1d6+6)[*10*] damage, please.

----------


## MrAbdiel

And finally, (1d10)[*3*] and (1d100)[*21*], low is good.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Damage for cloud kill this round: (5d8)[*20*]

Save for poor Catchell: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Save for good ol' Jukebox: (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

LT: (1d20+8)[*23*] or (1d20+8)[*19*]
Ordo: (1d20+6)[*11*] or (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d10)[*10*] damage!

----------


## MrAbdiel

At Xilo:

(1d20+5)[*21*] or (1d20+5)[*7*] 
(1d20+5)[*15*] or (1d20+5)[*18*] 
(1d20+5)[*17*] or (1d20+5)[*10*]

At gamble:

(1d20+5)[*7*] or (1d20+5)[*20*] 
(1d20+5)[*23*] or (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gamble Reckless (1d20+8)[*10*] or (1d20+8)[*22*] 
Gamble Regular (1d20+8)[*21*] or (1d20+8)[*11*] 

mirror image (1d20)[*18*], (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*18*] mook dodge
(8d6)[*31*] lightning

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+2)[*6*] Oh no, Ordo!  Save!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pinning saves for guys on the left: (1d20+3)[*15*], (1d20+5)[*14*], (1d20+5)[*10*]
Pinning saves for guys on the right: (1d20+5)[*14*] (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+5)[*11*] Mor'Lag Perception!

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+6)[*11*] second chance!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Mor'Lag's second Survey (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Marion's general glancing (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Concentration Roll! (1d20+1)[*16*] DC 10!

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+10)[*18*] Con save against DC 16!

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*2*] Is it a mirror Image? Let's find out.

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*12*] How about this time?

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+2)[*7*]... And also (6d6)[*24*].  Grenade power!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Another concentration check! (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

K'Ral Bang

(1d20+2)[*18*] (1d20+2)[*21*] (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(2d8+14)[*29*] and also sneak (6d6)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

43 Damage.  Concentration check dc 21. (1d20+10)[*28*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gamble (1d20)[*1*] or (1d20)[*17*]
Gamble (1d20)[*2*]
LT (1d20)[*5*]
O'Hara (1d20)[*15*]
Ordo (1d20)[*5*]
Ordo (1d20)[*7*]
Jukebox (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jukebox (1d8+2)[*4*]

Gamble (1d8+6)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*10*], (1d8+2)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

At Wolf:

(1d20)[*4*] or (1d8+2)[*8*], lowest.
(1d20)[*3*] or (1d8+2)[*8*], lowest.
(1d20)[*5*] or (1d8+2)[*5*], lowest.
(1d20)[*17*].  (1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pinning checks
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*14*] or (1d20)[*7*].
(1d20)[*12*] or (1d20)[*14*].
(1d20)[*9*] or (1d20)[*11*].
(1d20)[*6*] or (1d20)[*9*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*17*] Gamble
(1d20)[*2*] Jukebox
(6d6)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+6)[*21*] Centaur(s) Initiative!

(1d20+3)[*17*] Fortitude vs Death and Decay!

----------


## MrAbdiel

spear throws!

*AtMarion* - (1d20+3)[*9*] *On1Isaera* - (1d4)[*1*]
*AtMarion* - (1d20+3)[*11*] *On1Isaera* - (1d4)[*2*]
*AtMarion* - (1d20+3)[*5*] *On1Isaera* - (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> (1d20+5)[*23*] Centaur(s) Initiative!
> 
> [roll1] Fortitude vs Death and Decay!


A very important Dodge check:

(1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Toughness roll, for the poor flambéd centaur! DC is 19!

(1d20+5)[*7*].

Insight, for the Centauress. (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+2)[*13*] Wisdom save for the mob of geeks, against the intimidate.

(1d20+7)[*26*] Con save for Gamble!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Attack rolls for ...

(1d20)[*20*] (1d8)[*5*] Gamble 1
(1d20)[*10*] (1d8)[*1*] Gamble 2
(1d20)[*4*] (1d8)[*8*] Jukebox 1

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lol, Gamble crit.  (2d8)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gamble Saves

(1d20)[*19*] Paralyze
(1d20)[*17*] Drain

Jukebox saves

(1d20)[*17*] Drain

LT Saves

(1d20)[*6*] Drain

----------


## MrAbdiel

To hit Gamble (1d20)[*14*]

Damage on the touch (3d6)[*12*]
Damage on the wave (6d6)[*23*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gamble (1d20)[*3*]
Lich (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Attacks from...


JUKEBOX (1d20)[*5*]

CATCHELL (1d20)[*13*]

OHARA (Save) (1d20)[*6*]
LT BATHORY (Save) (1d20)[*13*]
GAMBLE1 (1d20)[*3*] or (1d20)[*3*]
GAMBLE2 (1d20)[*16*] or (1d20)[*9*]

K'RAL (1d20)[*2*]


(6d6)[*24*]
Save for JUKEBOX (1d20)[*17*]
Save for GAMBLE (1d20)[*4*]
Save for LT BATHORY (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Catchell damage (1d8+2)[*10*]
Gamble damage (1d8+6)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gamble's ADDITIONAL attack! (1d20)[*10*]
Jukebox's advantage (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Back to my Warcraft rolls.  Let's see how well this eyeball fares...

*PerceptionBadguy1* - (1d20)[*19*]
*PerceptionBadguy2* - (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

One more of those... *Perception* - (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan smash!
Assist 1 (1d20+6)[*23*]
Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*12*], to grab Jakk'ari
Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*12*], to grab Jakk'ari or Vargheist

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia Attacks, Damage Rank 4!  (1d20+4)[*6*] on the swing; *ToughnessVsDC19* - (1d20+8)[*15*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Vargheist whiffs; DC19 Toughness against the Corruption's first effect: (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan makes another attack against Jakkari with self-assist, and one against Vargheist.

(1d20+6)[*7*] vs DC10 to add +2 to next roll.
(1d20+6)[*23*] vs DC 14 to hit Jakk'ari.
(1d20+6)[*23*] vs DC 10 to hit Vargheist

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia, on her turn, will attack the arm grabbing Jakk'ari, or else the core.

(1d20+4)[*19*] vs 13.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Emilia attack!* - (1d20+4)[*8*]
*Verdan tough!* - (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan attack and grab Emilia and Vargheist 

(1d20+6)[*8*] to assist next roll
(1d20+6)[*16*] vs dc 14 to hit Emilia
(1d20+6)[*18*] vs dc 10 to hit Vargheist

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia resist damage *vs20* - (1d20+4)[*19*]; Emilia attempts to avoid grabbing (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Scratch last few rolls!

Verdan's core resisting Vargheist's attack: *vs15* - (1d20+7)[*19*]
Verdan's core resisting the secondary impact of corruption: *vs19* - (1d20+7)[*9*]

Verdan's right side resisting the primary impact of a new corruption: *vs19* - (1d20+8)[*28*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia attacks right! (1d20+4)[*9*]
Verdan Tough! [/ROLL]1d20+8[/ROLL]

Verdan strike at Emilia! (1d20+6)[*19*]
Emilia tough!  (1d20+4)[*13*]
Emilia dodge!  (1d20+1)[*7*]

Verdan strike at Vargheist! (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan Toughness Versus Mor'Lag (1d20+8)[*25*], DC 18.

Verdan Will Versus (1d20+8)[*18*] against Jakkari's 16.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, wait; that's actually a Will defense of 3, rather than 8.  So that's a fail!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Soaking Vargheist's attack: (1d20+8)[*21*] vs DC 15.
Soaking the secondary impact of Corruption: (1d20+1)[*19*] vs DC 19.

Emilia has (1d6+4)[*9*] rounds of breath when she began choking, and that increments down by one now.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia attempts to break the grab.  (1d20+3)[*20*] vs DC 18, including the penalty for the demoralize.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia's AOO: (1d20+4)[*18*] vs 13.  Verdan's resistance: (1d20+8)[*24*] vs dc 19.

Verdan attacks Marion with both attacks!

(1d20+6)[*13*]
(1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+8)[*20*] vs 21 to soak Mor'Lag's attack on the right arm.

(1d20+0)[*7*] courtesy roll for Varghast's attack.
(1d20+8)[*27*] defense against DC 15 if it hits.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Varghast attempts to dodge the grab (1d20)[*11*] vs 14

----------


## MrAbdiel

*toughness* - (1d20+7)[*20*] for Verdan!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan's left arm attempts to resist Emilia's crit! *vs24* - (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+6)[*24*] vs 24 on the Shadow and Flame hit!
(1d20+6)[*7*] vs 15 to defend against Varghast
(1d20+6)[*16*] vs 19 for Corruption

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan attempts to power-attack smoosh Varghast: (1d20+4)[*9*].

Verdan attempts to vine-strike Marion! (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Strength roll for Varghast: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan toughness vs Isaera's flame, DC 24 (1d20+4)[*15*]
Emelia's Team Attack with Mor'Lag: (1d20+4)[*24*]; rerolling if it's terrible (1d20)[*8*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia uses Extra Effort to Team Attack with Jakk'ari too (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan toughness vs Mor'Lag/Emilia Supercombo: (1d20+3)[*23*] vs 29.  Jeez louise.

Verdan saving vs Jakk'ari/Emilia Supercombo. (1d20+6)[*8*] vs 24.  Penalized down from 8 to 6 for being on fire.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Verdan save vs Corruption (1d20+3)[*23*] dc 19

----------


## MrAbdiel

K'Ral's attacks: (1d20+7)[*11*] or (1d20+7)[*21*] or (1d20+7)[*9*].

(1d8+4)[*5*]+(3d6)[*6*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

K'Ral Strikes again: (1d20+7)[*21*] or (1d20+7)[*27*] or (1d20+7)[*22*]
(1d8+4)[*8*] +  (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Soldat Attacks:

Against target (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d8+1)[*5*] damage.

Against target (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d8+1)[*8*] damage.

Against target (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d8+1)[*9*] damage.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Randomising hits

(1d3)[*1*] and (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia's Instincts: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Randomising hits!

(1d2)[*2*] and (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Scarletleaf's Toughness Vs DC 18.  (1d20+3)[*13*]
Scarletleaf's Dodge Vs Grab DC 13, at penalty for Vulnerable.  (1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

VS Death and Decay!

Cobrahn: *DodgeVsDc14* - (1d20+4)[*14*]
Boahn: *DodgeVsDc14* - (1d20+3)[*4*]
Pythas: *DodgeVsDc14* - (1d20+3)[*9*]

Success means this toughness DC is 17, instead of 18.

Cobrahn: *ToughnessVsDc18* - (1d20+4)[*17*]
Boahn: *ToughnessVsDc18* - (1d20+4)[*23*]
Pythas: *ToughnessVsDc18* - (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Boahn: *Rank Check Heal* - (1d20+4)[*17*] to counteract Death and Decay!  Hangs back.

Pythas: *Charge MorLag* - (1d20+4)[*6*] vs Mor'Lag's Parry (15?) Toughness DC19

Cobrahn: *Charge Marion* - (1d20+4)[*23*] vs Marion's Parry (14?)  On hit, poison as well as damage.  Toughness DC19, Fortitude DC14 or become *Fighting Impaired/Stunned.*

Anacondra: *Rejuvenate Self!* - (1d20+10)[*25*] heal check!

Lord Serpentis: *Swing on Jakkari!* - (1d20+5)[*15*].  On hit, Toughness DC20, and Fort DC 15 or be *Vulnerable/Stunned*.

Ebru: Panic.

----

Emilia: Charges Cobrahn!  (1d20+4)[*21*] vs DC 14; Cobrahn's Tougness (1d20+4)[*17*] vs DC 19.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Cobrahn

(1d20+4)[*21*] to dodge tentacle. DC19  Success reduces the next roll to DC 12 instead of DC14
(1d20+4)[*6*] to soak tentacle damage, DC 14.
(1d20+4)[*13*] to avoid grab, if first roll failed.  DC 14.

Boahn


(1d20+3)[*20*] to dodge tentacle. DC19  Success reduces the next roll to DC 12 instead of DC14
(1d20+4)[*11*] to soak tentacle damage, DC 14.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Anacondra tries to dodge the grab! (1d20+6)[*18*], looking for 15.  Also toughness against the slap - (1d20+3)[*7*], also looking for 15.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Aleeana's attack roll for Team Attack: (1d20+5)[*9*] (Rank 3 Damage, Multi Attack vs Single Target)

Emilia Charges Pythas!  Power Attack! (1d20+2)[*7*]!

Ebru heals Jakk'ari!  Heal Check: (1d20+10)[*14*]!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Cobrahn, Team Attacking with Lord Serpentis.  (1d20+4)[*15*]
Lord Serpentis attacking.  (1d20+6)[*17*] vs Marion 14.

Lady Anacondra attacks Mor'Lag - power attack! (1d20+3)[*14*] vs 13

Pythas attacks Emilia! (1d20+4)[*10*] multi attack.  Vs 14

Boahn fires lightning at Marion! (1d20+3)[*19*], linked to weaken (toughness vs lightning).  Vs 14

----------


## MrAbdiel

Boahn's in trouble!

Dodge Check vs the Line, to reduce the DC from 19 to 17. [ROLL]1d20+3[ROLL]

Toughness vs the slap (1d20+3)[*10*]

Dodge vs the grab, as necessary. (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

retry that botched roll (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*10*] staff toughness

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jakk'ari Deflect: (1d20+3)[*13*] on Marion.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Boahn Attack: (1d20+3)[*13*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jakk'ari redirect attack - (1d20+3)[*17*].  Boahn Defense (1d20+2)[*9*] vs DC 19

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ebru: entangling roots on Pythas.  Pythas Dodge vs 14 (1d20+3)[*10*].
Emilia: combine attack against Pythas: (1d20+4)[*16*] vs dc 15

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pythas Toughness vs 23 [ROLL]1d20+4[ROLL]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pythas Toughness vs 23 (1d20+4)[*23*] try that again.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Actually, DC is 25, because of Aleeana's multi attack.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Serpentis dodge vs 14 (1d20+5)[*24*] vs Aleeana's snare

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ebru heal check : (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pythas double-moves to get to Ebru (and Jakk'ari), then attempts to break the vines - (1d20+5)[*23*] vs DC 14.

Serpentis charges Aleeana, plows through the snare, takes a swing: (1d20+6)[*15*], toughness (1d20+3)[*10*] vs 21 and (1d20+3)[*6*] vs 15 or be knocked prone.

Cobrahn attacks Isaera! (1d20+4)[*20*].

Anacondra entangling roots on Mor'Lag and moves back.

Boahn zaps his own ass.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia tanks the attack on  Isaera with Interpose - (1d20+4)[*12*] , and (1d20+4)[*15*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Secret roll for no reason at all: (1d20+14)[*26*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+3)[*16*] to reduce the ranks
(1d20+3)[*4*] to avoid the grab

----------


## MrAbdiel

Toughness vs the slap DC 19 (1d20+5)[*20*]
Toughness vs the Pyroblast DC 27 (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20)[*14*] against that dispel

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, wait; you're just targeting the subject of the effect.  I guess that works!

Aleeana does nothing.

Ebru tries a moonfire!  (1d20+3)[*17*]

Toughness for Pythas (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Cobrahn attacks Isaera!

(1d20+4)[*13*]

Pythas swings on Ebru

(1d20+4)[*10*]

Boahn moves to melee with Jakk'ari

Anacondra, running out of options, turns into a snake and attacks Mor'Lag

(1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*17*] vs 11 frost armor save

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia Toughness (1d20+4)[*24*], and (1d20+4)[*14*] Fort.

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*18*] vs Pythas.

(1d20+2)[*20*] Pythas Toughness

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dex Check to reduce Ranks (and be missed by grab) (1d20+2)[*20*] vs DC19
Toughness check Vs DC 19 (or 17) (1d20+2)[*8*]
Grab dodge as required (1d20+2)[*18*] Vs 18!

Cobraaaaahn!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, I almost forgot:

(1d20+4)[*21*] vs 6.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia combines strike with Jakk'ari!

(1d20+4)[*8*]

Boahn attempts to soak (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Toughness (1d20+5)[*25*] for Mor Lag
Resistance (1d20+5)[*18*] against poison

----------


## MrAbdiel

Mor Lag swings again! Let's make it a power attack.  (1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

[ROLL]1d20+3[ROLL] vs 20.

(1d20+6)[*16*] to try to avoid being grabbed, DC 15.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well she's not grabbed.

(1d20+3)[*21*] toughness DC 20

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pythas takes another moonfire.  (1d20+2)[*3*] vs DC 17.

Ebru swings at Pythas with staff (1d20+3)[*18*]

Boahn lamely swings at Jakk'ari (1d20+3)[*17*]

Anacondra tries another bite (1d20+4)[*11*]

Pythas swipes at Ebru (1d20+5)[*13*] multitattack

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ebru Moonfires  Anacondra then, I guess!

(1d20+3)[*21*] vs dc19 for the initial moonfire soak, from Anacondra.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Emilia intervenes on the attack on Jakk'ari; (1d20+4)[*10*] vs dc 18 to soak.

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+4)[*14*] Initiative for K'ral!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Rolls for the Echo Company Thread!

Xilo: Throws grenade (kills 5) and casts Fog Cloud

Doc: Throws grenade (Kills 3) and shoots Labcoat for 7 Damage; hides.

Gabriel: Throws a grenade (1d5+1)[*4*] targets.  Their saves, looking for DC 13.  [ROLL]1d20+[/ROLL](1d20+1)[*19*](1d20+1)[*2*](1d20+1)[*14*](1d20+1)[*14*](1d20+1)[*19*].  Shoots korporal dead.

Sal: Sprints 60 ft, does not take cover.

Wolf: Awoooo.  Shoots two labcoats  dead.

K'Ral: Move, Misty Step, Grenade. Aim, shoot.  (1d20+7)[*16*] (1d8+4)[*11*] plus (3d6)[*14*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

K'ral's grenade , (1d5+1)[*6*] targets.  (1d20+1)[*12*](1d20+1)[*3*](1d20+1)[*3*](1d20+1)[*12*](1d20+1)[*6*](1d20+1)[*13*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

> K'ral's grenade , (6d6)[*21*] targets.  [roll1][roll2][roll3][roll4][roll5][roll6].


Damage (6d6)[*21*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Labcoat tries to avoid the grab!

(1d20)[*16*]

K'Ral runs down the catwalk, taking a shot at a Grenzsoldat (1d20+7)[*17*], (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+3)[*9*] charging and grappling Doc!
(1d20+3)[*12*] charging and grappling Doc!
(1d20+3)[*21*] charging and grappling Doc!
(1d20+3)[*13*] charging and grappling Doc!

(1d20+0)[*17*] writhing to escape Doc!


(1d20+14)[*31*] against  Wolf's 11 to climb.

(1d6+1)[*6*] number of targets for Strafe, within the same 90 degree cone as Sal.  (10d8)[*43*] damage (DC17 Dex for half).  DC 17 Wisdom save for those same targets or else become PINNED.  The tank is not Suppressing, so those who fail will have advantage to shake it at the end of their next turn.

----------


## MrAbdiel

0-2 Means something happened to the tower while they were away.  (1d100)[*87*]. The severity is (1d100-30)[*-4*].

----------


## bramblefoot

(2d10)[*17*]
(2d10)[*14*]
(2d10)[*12*]
(2d10)[*12*]
(2d10)[*18*]
(2d10)[*12*]
(2d10)[*10*]
(2d10)[*6*]

(1d100)[*12*]
(1d100)[*14*]

----------


## bramblefoot

careers

(2d1000)[*165*][*577*](742)

----------


## bramblefoot

wounds 

(1d10)[*7*]

fate

(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wow, what a healthy series of stat rolls, lol!  Don't forget your random talent roll, and that "try not to roll above 80" percentile roll.

----------


## bramblefoot

my random talents were the 12 and 14 in the first set


praying to the dark gods
(1d100)[*87*]

----------


## bramblefoot

> my random talents were the 12 and 14 in the first set
> 
> 
> praying to the dark gods
> [roll0]


and of course i get an 87. what does that earn me?

----------


## bramblefoot

rolling for starting crowns

(2d10)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, almost forgot.  Please don't be a 10.  (1d10)[*10*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hypothetical rolls:

(1d100)[*2*]
(1d100)[*3*]
(1d100)[*33*]
(1d100)[*43*]
(1d100)[*77*]
(1d100)[*56*]
(1d100)[*29*]
(1d100)[*43*]
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*39*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d100)[*44*]

(1d100)[*12*]

----------

